# Ink type used for hot split transfers



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

I was told by a printer that hot split transfers are not plastisol - what kind of ink is used then?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Many printers use their own mix of ink that is proprietary and kept quite secret.


----------



## ktgonzales (Dec 14, 2006)

Hot split transfers are made with plastisol inks. Here is a link so you can read all about it.

International Coatings -- Transfer Products (Screen Printing Products)


----------

